# Back to work tomorrow



## vsheff2984

So I've been off work since July 30th. That's the day they sent me home from the doctor's office at 19 weeks 3days with orders for strict bedrest. My twins were stillborn 5 days later. I am somewhat anxious to get back into a normal routine, but another part of me, (having been through this before), is really dreading going back. I work in the medical field and we are notoriously noisey...lol. I know everyone is going to want to know what happend in detail. I just need work to be work. Not that I don't want to remember my babies, but I just need work to be a place where I feel like I can focus on something else for a while. We will see how this goes...


----------



## mhazzab

I don't think we've spoken before...I'm so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine how hard it is to have to go through this twice.
I found it really hard going back to work but I guess you kind of know already what it will be like. Just take it easy and don't push yourself, and if you need time away again, then take it. Big hugs and good luck x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im so so sorry for your losses. I hope work goes ok. I work in a busy noisy environment too. I go back on Sunday night (I work a mixture of day and night shifts). Part of me is dreading going back and part of me is looking forward to have something else to focus on. Im not sure how I am going to react to it, I'll just need to wait and see. 
I hope going back to work is ok for you and not too difficult. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## mhazzab

What I would say is don't rush back...I took 20 weeks off and even then I wasn't ready and had to go back part time for a bit (I did have some other family troubles at the time too though). 
Like you guys I needed to focus on something but I decided to take some time to find myself again and took up some new hobbies which distracted me. If you do feel like you aren't ready don't be afraid to ask for more time x


----------



## vsheff2984

It has been so bad. I worked Thursday and Friday. Everyone has been great! But I have had what I am fairly certain are panic attacks coupled with drinking way more coffee than I am used to. Dizziness, heart palpatations, jitters....hard to hide from a bunch of nurses! Had to have the hubby pick me up from work tonight because I was afraid to drive home. I have had the panic attacks several times since the twins were born. I had anxiety after my first, but I don't remember it being so bad and lasting so long. But overall it was great to get back. I am off the next three days and go back on Tuesday for three days. I hope I haven't gone back to soon, but I have to do it sooner or later...right?


----------



## mhazzab

I think everyone is different...you will know yourself if it's too soon as you just won't be able to cope I think. If you are managing to interact with people and do your job then you are doing great. But If it does get to be too much don't be afraid to say so. Sorry to hear about the anxiety attacks I hope they subside x


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Dont put too much pressure on yourself hun. Stepping foot back in work is a massive hurdle itself. If you are struggling - dont be afraid to say "I cant do this". 
I am going back to work tomorrow night. I am nervous at going back...the last time anyone seen me there - I was pregnant. 
Its been 3 and a half weeks since I had my angel and 2 weeks since her funeral...some people think I am going back to work too soon....I feel ok though, like I am coping much better (at home at least). I work for the emergency services in quite a stressful environment...the only thing I can do is go and try my shift...If I cant do it, then I cant do it. Big hugs too you xx


----------



## vsheff2984

Pink_Sparkle said:


> Dont put too much pressure on yourself hun. Stepping foot back in work is a massive hurdle itself. If you are struggling - dont be afraid to say "I cant do this".
> I am going back to work tomorrow night. I am nervous at going back...the last time anyone seen me there - I was pregnant.
> Its been 3 and a half weeks since I had my angel and 2 weeks since her funeral...some people think I am going back to work too soon....I feel ok though, like I am coping much better (at home at least). I work for the emergency services in quite a stressful environment...the only thing I can do is go and try my shift...If I cant do it, then I cant do it. Big hugs too you xx


I went back to work 4 weeks after I lost my first and did akay. It's just different for me this time.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

vsheff2984 said:


> Pink_Sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Dont put too much pressure on yourself hun. Stepping foot back in work is a massive hurdle itself. If you are struggling - dont be afraid to say "I cant do this".
> I am going back to work tomorrow night. I am nervous at going back...the last time anyone seen me there - I was pregnant.
> Its been 3 and a half weeks since I had my angel and 2 weeks since her funeral...some people think I am going back to work too soon....I feel ok though, like I am coping much better (at home at least). I work for the emergency services in quite a stressful environment...the only thing I can do is go and try my shift...If I cant do it, then I cant do it. Big hugs too you xx
> 
> 
> I went back to work 4 weeks after I lost my first and did akay. It's just different for me this time.Click to expand...

It will be different hun, just because you went back after 4 weeks the last time doesnt mean you can do the same this time. Having only been through it once myself...I simply cannot imagine the pain of going through it a 2nd time. :hugs: xxx


----------



## vsheff2984

Oh it's totally different this time. I think allot of it has to do with all the anger I am hoboring this time. I have worked a total of four days and have only made it through one shift without breaking down or having a panic attack. It was particularly bad tonight. I am going to try to hang in there a little longer. If it continues this way though I may have to take some more time off.


----------



## Mahoghani

I work in the hospital where I gave birth to Silver. One floor below the labor and delivery department... Just outside of the elevators so I am constantly seeing happy, nervous mamas to be heading upstairs to have their babies... I went in for a check up today and my blood pressure which is normally a little low was sky high, in the 150/90 range... I know it's only been three days. But I dread the thought of going back to work. My heart starts to pound and I feel like I can't breath. My boss has been wonderful, telling me to take as much time as I need. But my leave isn't unlimited and I know I'll probably have to think about going back to work before I'm really ready for it...

Point is - I definitely feel for you.


----------

